# So EXCITED!



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

Fed my kids their first RAW meal this morning....and they LOVED IT!!! woohooo!
I gave the huskys a chicken back each and a little breast meat, my male husky Stihl ate like a pro...where as my female LeiLei is still chomping down 10 minutes after everyone else is done..I am thinking she may need to be fed in her crate, to give her some privacy.
The little guys did awesome too. One got a drumstick with some meat cut off, the other two got half of thighs, mostly bone just a little meat, I was a little worried about the size of the bone since all three of the little guys used to gobble down their dry kibble, but they took their time and chewed every little piece!

I am just so EXCITED! I hope it agrees with them, I guess I will find that out later ; )


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

welcome to raw!

i still get a kick out of watching them eat with enthusiasm.....

you've done your kids a great service!


----------



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

Yea at first I thought I wouldnt be able to handle the crunching noise, but it didnt bother me. Its amazing how good it makes you feel knowing you are doing the best for your dogs! 
I am just crossing my fingers that their stomachs agree with it!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Good for you in making the change, your dogs should do fine as long as you don't try to go too fast too soon which is a common mistake among new raw feeders, some dogs adapt well and some take alittle longer, just take it slow and steady and don't add in too much muscle meat less bone in the beginning as you should be fine. Good Luck!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats on making the switch! Yeah for you and yeah for the dogs!! :biggrin:

Each dog is different. I am only a little over a week in and Lucky my 11 year old who's been kibble fed her whole life up until now, is doing wonderful! No problems at all and she just loves it! Duncan, my 4 1/2 month old pup has been having a bit of problems. He just loooves the eating part, it's the coming out the other end part that we are having a bit of a problem with right now. I've had to really watch him and adjust when and how much I feed him. You'd think that the old dog would have been the one with the problems! Not here....go figure. :biggrin:

Just take it slow and watch each dog carefully! You have done a great thing!


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yay!!! It has been about 2 months since I switched my Great Dane to raw, and it has been fantastic! He loves it, has had no stomach issues, and looks great. His skin and coat issues were the final straw for me, that convinced me to try raw. He now looks great. Saying his coat is shiny does not even begin to describe it. It is like he GLOWS!!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll second deb9017. Best thing I did with my pup was switch to raw. And everyone comments on the coat. shiny and sleek.

Good Luck and stick with the program!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I will just say that I am so proud of all the newbies for switching to raw. Its so awesome that you've all taken the plunge and dived right in! I will say that it makes me happy to know that the raw "movement" is gaining more and more of a following! Ya'll keep up the good work and *please* don't hesitate to ask ALL questions!!! It's how you learn from experience and shared knowledge :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Congrats on making the switch! Yeah for you and yeah for the dogs!! :biggrin:
> 
> Each dog is different. I am only a little over a week in and Lucky my 11 year old who's been kibble fed her whole life up until now, is doing wonderful! No problems at all and she just loves it! Duncan, my 4 1/2 month old pup has been having a bit of problems. He just loooves the eating part, it's the coming out the other end part that we are having a bit of a problem with right now. I've had to really watch him and adjust when and how much I feed him. You'd think that the old dog would have been the one with the problems! Not here....go figure. :biggrin:
> 
> Just take it slow and watch each dog carefully! You have done a great thing!


what's going on with duncan? is he having squirts? or is he constipated?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> I will just say that I am so proud of all the newbies for switching to raw. Its so awesome that you've all taken the plunge and dived right in! I will say that it makes me happy to know that the raw "movement" is gaining more and more of a following! Ya'll keep up the good work and *please* don't hesitate to ask ALL questions!!! It's how you learn from experience and shared knowledge :biggrin:


let's hear a rah rah!!!!! for all of us newbies


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

magicre said:


> what's going on with duncan? is he having squirts? or is he constipated?


He's got the oooey goooey poos. Typical of a newly switched dog. Good thing is, she knows exactly what to do with the knowledge she's gained here! She's a good student :wink:


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

mountaindogz said:


> Fed my kids their first RAW meal this morning....and they LOVED IT!!! woohooo!
> I gave the huskys a chicken back each and a little breast meat, my male husky Stihl ate like a pro...where as my female LeiLei is still chomping down 10 minutes after everyone else is done..I am thinking she may need to be fed in her crate, to give her some privacy.
> The little guys did awesome too. One got a drumstick with some meat cut off, the other two got half of thighs, mostly bone just a little meat, I was a little worried about the size of the bone since all three of the little guys used to gobble down their dry kibble, but they took their time and chewed every little piece!
> 
> I am just so EXCITED! I hope it agrees with them, I guess I will find that out later ; )


I know exactly how you feel. I have been feeding raw food for 6 weeks now and the excitement has not worn off. Jody was an underweight dog when I rescued her and kibble just went straight through her. Her stools were soft, mushy, and smelly. Now on raw...small and firm..no smell. She has gained weight beautifully. This is the girl I thought had EPI or SIBO. I am not sure if the excitement will wear off but I love having a healthy, shiny, and good smelling dog. 

I can't imagine there are many dogs raw wouldn't agree with not trying to start a debate but I thought my dog couldn't handle raw and it turns out I was feeding too much and too fast. I got some advice from the wonderful people here and she hasn't had diarrhea/soft stool in 6 weeks. It is wonderful to not worry and just enjoy them.

I'm excited for you!:biggrin:


----------



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

*Update*

Ok so I went out shopping today after feeding my guys their first meal of raw. I came home several hours later to a huge pile of diahrea. Not sure who it came from yet. I am guessing I fed too much muscle meat? I know it had to come from one of the Huskies, I am guessing my female..but I guess I will see tonight if whoever has anymore issues. 
(if its my female) Could being in heat and switch to raw possible cause this issue?
I gave them each a chicken back this morning with a little muscle meat. about half of their 2% a day ratio.

I have just fed them their evening meal and gave them all some tylan to help firm up whoever had the issue. So I guess I will see.....
Evening Meal..
Huskies...1 chicken leg each (they chew slowly and efficently so they didnt choke) and a little muscle meat (which I am guessing I should of left the muscle meat out?) I couldnt find many chicken backs at the grocery store, although I got ahold of a organic store that can get 40# shipments of them and necks in, they are going to get back to me with a price!
Little guys...a little muscle meat 

Should I be giving less then the 2% until they adjust, unless of course they start losing weight?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> He's got the oooey goooey poos. Typical of a newly switched dog. Good thing is, she knows exactly what to do with the knowledge she's gained here! She's a good student :wink:


Yup. He's had a bit of diarrhea followed by some gooey mucusy poos. He has been fasted for about 24 hours and tonight he will get one chicken back for dinner. We'll go from there....

The only reason I know what to do is because of the tons, and tons, and tons of help from Natalie, Jon, and Bill (not to mention ALL of you, Robin, re, etc)! :biggrin: It makes a HUGE difference to have such a great support group!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

mountaindogz said:


> Ok so I went out shopping today after feeding my guys their first meal of raw. I came home several hours later to a huge pile of diahrea. Not sure who it came from yet. I am guessing I fed too much muscle meat? I know it had to come from one of the Huskies, I am guessing my female..but I guess I will see tonight if whoever has anymore issues.
> (if its my female) Could being in heat and switch to raw possible cause this issue?
> I gave them each a chicken back this morning with a little muscle meat. about half of their 2% a day ratio.
> 
> ...


Since they are just getting started with raw I would not feed any excess meat. I would only feed bone-in chicken. I would also trim the skin/fat off for now.....slowly trimming less and less once they all have solid poops. I for sure would feed less in the beginning. My pup is having some poop issues right now and I think it may be because I was over feeding. Start out slow...right now think less is more! :smile:


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I started real simple. I gave Jody, 70 lbs. a stripped chicken back (fat organs taken off) for breakfast and 1 for dinner. If the stool was chalky I left a little more fat on each time. If 2 whole chicken backs is too much then just rip it in half. 


My GSD is sensitive and this worked for her. 


Tami


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

mountaindogz said:


> Ok so I went out shopping today after feeding my guys their first meal of raw. I came home several hours later to a huge pile of diahrea. Not sure who it came from yet. I am guessing I fed too much muscle meat? I know it had to come from one of the Huskies, I am guessing my female..but I guess I will see tonight if whoever has anymore issues.
> (if its my female) Could being in heat and switch to raw possible cause this issue?
> I gave them each a chicken back this morning with a little muscle meat. about half of their 2% a day ratio.
> 
> ...


the way i was advised by so many here was to go a little bone heavy....so the bone would act as a constipater, so as to avoid the squirts or piles...

my dogs ate chicken backs for two weeks LOL because i had so messed them up in the beginning....

in the beginning, i believe they should be underfed by a little bit...they have a whole lot of adjusting to do.....

How to get started | Prey Model Raw

Skylar, Zack, and Abby on the WEB

these were my bibles and this forum --- my mentors.....


----------



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks, I will do that and just feed them some bone pieces with very little meat starting tomorrow! I hope I can find more chicken backs soon, the only think I could find was packs with 2 backs in and only got 3 packs!! 
I did strip all the skin and fat off all pieces and will slowly add it in later on down the road. 
Should I be feeding my little guys parts of backs too or is drumsticks/thighs ok if removing most of the meat?
Thanks Again for all your advice and quick replies!!


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

The only local place I can find chicken backs is at our Whole Foods. I ask them to hold them for me and then I buy the case. It is .99 a lb. and I am sure I am overpaying but I love that they are so easy to get. If I don't call soon enough they ground up all of the backs and most people buy those. I understand some dogs don't have the teeth to grind up a boney chicken back but I wouldn't deprive Jody of that pleasure. Plus her teeth look awesome..in just 6 weeks.

BTW I was determined to make my 2nd attempt at raw feeding successful and Magicre or Re, as I call her, and the two websites she listed helped make it successful.


----------



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks, I figured I was giving a little too much muscle meat. I have read and re read the websites I guess i will have to read them again lol. I can't wait til I can find some chicken backs for cheap, hopefully I can find them in the next day or so, it would probably make this process go a lot better!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Make sure you check out the links that danemama08 sent you on raw feeding co-ops, they will give you some great info on where to find good prices for your basic needs like chicken backs, quarters, necks etc. they are a great tool for raw feeding. Also your little ones could eat chicken wings which have more bone than meat for this phase of the diet. You need to ask a grocer to order some chicken backs for you as they are extremely hard to find. Good Luck!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

mountaindogz said:


> Thanks, I figured I was giving a little too much muscle meat. I have read and re read the websites I guess i will have to read them again lol. I can't wait til I can find some chicken backs for cheap, hopefully I can find them in the next day or so, it would probably make this process go a lot better!


every website i was on had their own way of doing things.....usually starting out with a chicken quarter or breast - bone in.....

i lasted a week doing it that way....the squirts were bad enough...cleaning my kitchen from bubba (the one in my avatar) horking chicken, re eating no less than five times...flinging it around...well, let's just say my cabinets took on a whole new texture...

my bubba makes no mess now...he and i have both gotten a chance to adjust....he still dances with food, but he horks very little.....

once i started slowing down, feeding a little less, starting off with less fat, more bone....i didn't care if i paid .99 / lb for chicken backs....because they worked.....

i didn't want to do wings...because at the time bubba was a gulper and he tried to swallow one whole, or i would have done those and those cute little drummies...but try to get the skin off of them....

i am a bill and natalie and this forum success story....and so many forums will tell you not to do it this way.....but it worked....they lost a little weight, but not enough to worry about....and they didn't get the squirts or cannon butt as so many dogs do...

i would imagine, as other forums state, that if you push through it, dogs will eventually adjust and cannon butt is, well, just a stage....personally, i prefer, a smooth, uneventful transition and that's pretty much what i got.

i did go maybe too slowly....it took me six months before my dogs got kidney...

and every time i intro'd a protein....it was thumbnail sized pieces for a week, just to see how they'd do...and then a meal....with a chicken back....wait a day....do it again....

it's a process, but it worked.


----------



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

I got some chicken quarters today for 59 cents a pound and some chicken wings. I removed almost all of the skin/fat and trimmed a little meat off of them.
I just placed an order for 40 pounds of chicken backs for 55 cents a pound that I will be picking up tomorrow! Who knew shopping for meat could be so much of a challenge and fun at the same time! 

Update: So far so good since last nights meal and this mornings meal, no cannon butts!!!! I swear my male husky has more energy already after only 3 meals of raw!!! usually he is worn out after a morning at the dog park...he is still acting crazy...Idk if more energy is a good thing  it means i have to exercise more lol


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I just read thru this whole thread....I"m a little behind since I"ve been reading everything on the internet about raw lately.

Sorry Duncan has had a bit of a problem. He is so in love with his meat!! So far we've managed to avoid any digestive upsets. Rocky swore I was starving him at first and had a really growly tummy one night ( I thought it was my husband and he thought it was me but we finally figured out it was Rocky!). I've purposely underfed him and now he's not acting nearly as hungry as he was. 

I've been cutting every bit of fat and skin off the chicken and wondered how long to do that so now I know I should keep that up for a good while longer. 

Chelsy has been rock solid poo wise and so has Rocky. They've been having wings and just got quarters. I only just found backs in the value packs and there were only 2 per pack so they'll get those sometime next week. I'll check out Whole Foods and see if ours here can get me any chicken backs by the case. 

I seem to learn something in every thread I read.....good thing I don't have a life other then the dogs! .


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

chowder said:


> Sorry Duncan has had a bit of a problem. He is so in love with his meat!! So far we've managed to avoid any digestive upsets. Rocky swore I was starving him at first and had a really growly tummy one night ( I thought it was my husband and he thought it was me but we finally figured out it was Rocky!). I've purposely underfed him and now he's not acting nearly as hungry as he was.
> 
> I've been cutting every bit of fat and skin off the chicken and wondered how long to do that so now I know I should keep that up for a good while longer.
> 
> Chelsy has been rock solid poo wise and so has Rocky. They've been having wings and just got quarters. I only just found backs in the value packs and there were only 2 per pack so they'll get those sometime next week. I'll check out Whole Foods and see if ours here can get me any chicken backs by the case.


Thanks! We are back on track after a 24 hour fast and a cut back in the amount of meat! :biggrin: I am pretty sure I was over feeding him (though I didn't realize I was until recently). I did a fast and started back slow. Today he has had nice solid poop. Yeah!

Lucky is doing awesome, and I mean awesome! Solid, tiny hard poops from day one. Loves the meat! She just plows through her quarters. Odd...kinda like she was ment to eat this way all along...:wink::biggrin::biggrin:

That is such good news that your two are doing so well! I am so happy to hear this! I am currently still cutting the skin/fat off for Duncan, just because we had that little blip. I am now starting to leave some on for Lucky. Just a bit at first and then leaving more and more as time goes on. Tomorrow with her quarter I will probably leave a little less than half on and see how she does with that. 

Good luck with finding some backs. I hope you find a good deal.


----------

